# Honking and Oinking



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Binky makes soft oinking or honking noises whenshe is out of her cage and running by me. From the bunny 101 section Iread that this sound means that the rabbit is ready to bespayed...:shock: Can that be true with Binky, shes a littleover 2 months! What do you guys think?


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2007)

Both my girls do this. I find they do it whenthey are curious about something and going to explore, but that's justwith my girls. If I have my head down on the floor they'll usually comeover and I can hear that sound. They also run past each other makingthat sound.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah she seems to do it when she is happy, expecially when i lay down i hear this sound.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 26, 2007)

shes probably excited.


----------



## ec (Mar 26, 2007)

My bunny - spayed and about a year old - makes agrr-honking/oinking sound when she's all excited about playing, also asa greeting. I bet Binky is just making a "happy noise" - some bunniesdo, even after spay/neuter.

Check out the sound clip on this page: http://members.aol.com/bunster2/carla.htm

BTW, Binky is *very* cute.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, and ec, Binky says thankyou! :bunnydance: That sound thing on the site, itsounds nothing like what Binky does :shock:That site soundslike a turkey 
Binky makes a sound that sounds like soft pig oinks, but nothing like that site. :dunno


----------



## ec (Mar 26, 2007)

It's an oinky-type sound made by an adult bunny (Simon).

i haven't been able to find any clips of the kind of sound we've beentalking about, and think I might just have to record some myself. Nibbles' really sounds like a grr-honk/oink, though I've actually heardher squawk like a chicken, make little chirping sounds (onlyonce) and cry very, very quietly.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ohh ok thanks. That site i saw earlierjust threw me off for a bit, saying that if you hear oinks it meansthat they should be fixed. I guess it just wasn't 100% right. 

The only sounds I've heard from Binky are oinks, soft tooth grinds, grunts, and a whimper.


----------



## ec (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, if/when she's oinking/honking *and* running in circles around your feet, you can be pretty sure that she's ready... 

Some bunnies are very talkative, others aren't. I love hearing mine make her little happy sounds!


----------

